# [Gentoo sur portable] <= tout est dans le titre :)

## anigel

Je lorgne depuis un moment déjà sur les ibook d'apple, au format 12". Encombrement minimal, hardware correct, connectivité satisfaisante, ils ne manquent pas d'attrait.

Mais... Je hais leur système (pas un vrai BSD, pas un vrai système grand public, ça me fait pousser des boutons  :Laughing: ). Et j'attendais donc qu'une bonne distrib Linux soit dispo pour franchir le pas.

Le problème : je ne connais pas du tout ce genre de hardware, et les seuls personnes autour de moi qui soient équipés de ces petits bijoux tournent sous OSX, donc aucun intérêt pour moi.

Je suis donc à la recherche de personnes ayant installé avec succès une Gentoo sur un ibook G3 / G4, et leur avis sur la question (merci de préciser votre quantité de RAM, vos impressions, le support hardware, etc...). Enfin bref, tout ce qui vous passe par la tête, et surtout ce à quoi je n'ai pas pensé  :Laughing:  !

Merci d'avance !

EDIT : Juste une modif du titre pour refléter les questions qui s'additionnent :p.

----------

## anigel

Un oubli : je ne suis pas spécialement focalisé sur les ibook, si vous connaissez un portable pas trop cher, aussi compact, avec une puissance décente (ne pas oublier que la Gentoo c'est du 100% compilé  :Laughing: ), n'hésitez pas à me linker les pages qui vont bien !

Merci encore =)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ici il y a un documentation sur comme installer gentoo sur powerbook (en italien).

----------

## dyurne

y a t il un traducteur italien->français dans la salle ?   :Smile: 

ça pourrait m'intéresser.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> y a t il un traducteur italien->français dans la salle ?  
> 
> ça pourrait m'intéresser.  

 

Oui google  :Very Happy:  . Je peut domander a un mon ami.

----------

## anigel

Non, je ne cherche pas de documentation d'installation : avant d'engager 1200 , je préfère être sûr de mon achat : je ne cherche pas la doc d'install (je sais où la trouver au besoin  :Laughing: ), mais plutôt des avis de gens qui ont déjà ce type de machine.

Entre autres, la compatibilité matérielle (ce qui marche / ne marche pas : firewire, usb, usb2, etc...), les performances de l'ensemble, etc...

Merci quand même =)

Ani

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Tu a deja regarde http://www.linux-laptop.net/.

----------

## anigel

Alors ça par contre c'est pile-poil ce que je cherchais !!

Merci beaucoup à toi !

PS : n'hésitez pas à poser ci-dessous vos impressions et expériences, c'est toujours intéressant.

----------

## ange

bon ben voila, g achete une zolie bebette, un ibook G4, c beau, cjoli, ca fait des droles de bruits et de lumieres ... sous os X ...

sous gentoo ou un GNU/Linux ayant un port ppc ca donne ... quasiment la meme chose. quasiement ? mais mais ?? :

il marche c deja ca (ouai cewl), il court pas :

- pas d'airport extrem (wifi) car pas de driver, un projet est neanmoins en cours sur source forge et semble prometeur, la solution pour avoir du wifi : investir dans un adaptateur usb qui est supporte par les driver wlan (un truc ds le genre)

- pa de veille/mode sommeil quand on ferme l'ecran, et la pas de news, je cherche je cherche mais pas de solution

- keymap mac fr approximative : il manque les { } et deux trois autres touches

"- t negatif ange c pas glop

- atta pas fini pas fini"

j'ai fais un passage de pres d'une semaine sous gentoo sur cette belle machine, l'install s'est bien passee, il faut neanmoins un kernel 2.6 benh et  xfree cvs pour obtenir un X en 24 bit 1024x768 mais rien de bien difficile.

son : alsa, usb : ok, firewire : pas teste mais ne devrait pas poser de problemes, sortie video pour ecran : heu marche pas pour le moment (driver).

je prevois de repasser bientot une gentoo dessus parce que os x me les b?????? il faudra bien que je trouve une keymap s'il faut je la ferai, il faudra se contenter d'eteindre et reboot la babasse a chaq deplacmnt ...

sinon m'acharnerai pour que ca marche, suis pas un geek pour rien !!

sinon : tres bonne machine, bonne autonomie (entre 3 et 4 heures sans problemes) et bonnes capacités, a surveiller tout de meme : la coque en plastique et la babasse qui chauffe vite lors des compils trop longues ("mozilla s????")

a noter : http://ppcconfdb.sourceforge.net/ (en anglais desole)

----------

## Bastux

De même je m'étais renseigné sur les ibook et powerbook, j'aime bien le design  :Smile: 

Par contre j'ai eu de mauvaises surprises lorsque j'ai vu les benchmark, les machines tournent bien en dessous de leurs capacités...

Pour les utilisateurs de Gentoo sur Ibook/PowerBook, rien a signalier de ce côté là?

----------

## rk187

Pour 1200 euro, j'acheterai plutot celui la http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00019345.html parce que surfer sur un 12 pouce ça doit pas etre la joie ! et qu'on me dise qu'un G4 800 est plus puissant qu'un Athlon XP 3000+ je demande a voir   :Confused: 

c'etait juste un avis critique   :Wink:    maintenant si tu as vraiment besoin d'un truc petit...pourquoi pas   :Cool: 

----------

## ange

ouai un ibook G4  c un portable hein : petit, pa trop lourd, une autonomie plus que correcte (3h30 dans une utilisation normale), si on veut un grand ecran on tape autre chose, genre un powerbook 17", mais la l'autonomie ...

sans rentrer dans le troll, un portable c pas une station de calcul, ni de jeux, on va ptet pas lui demander de monter le seigneur des anneaux ... donc un G4 800 qui vaut environ un 1.2 voir 1.6 Ghz en x86 c bon pour coder, surfer un min, regarder ses mails, etc etc

----------

## anigel

Ma priorité c'est l'encombrement. Les portables puissants c'est bien, mais à 3.5 Kgs, il faut une brouette pour les trimbaler   :Laughing:  ! Tout de suite c'est moins portable =)

Donc l'encombrement, le poids sont mes priorités, tout en sachant qu'il faut que ça reste utilisable (j'ai encore un P2 400 qui me donne entière satisfaction pour le surf / bureautique / etc..., donc un G4 800 ne me fait pas peur, bien au contraire !).

Maintenant je ne suis pas focalisé sur un mac, si vous connaissez dans les mêms prix un PC portable petit et léger, moi je prends !

----------

## Bastux

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Un oubli : je ne suis pas spécialement focalisé sur les ibook, si vous connaissez un portable pas trop cher, aussi compact, avec une puissance décente (ne pas oublier que la Gentoo c'est du 100% compilé ), n'hésitez pas à me linker les pages qui vont bien !
> 
> Merci encore =)

 

En voilà un pas mal qui me plaît bien...

[url]http://ww3.rueducommerce.fr/mobile/showdetl.cfm?product_id=3049&pl=3049|3377|3380|3378|3299|2713|3179[/url]

----------

## ange

ma conf sur mon ibook g4 :

G4 800 Mhz

12"

640 Mo de RAM

40 Go

bluetooth

2.2 kg

la deja il yen a pour 1400 euros environ

pour avoir du wifi vu que la carte airport extrem n'est pas encore supporte sous linux : une ma111 de netgear (chipset prism2)

hum sur le site apple ils annoncent une autonomie max de 6h, a l'utilisation on atteind les 4 heures sans problemes pour une utilisation normale de dev, ecriture de rapport, surf

donc le sony ouai il est chouette, mais : le matos est il bien supporte sous nux ? qu'en est il de sa reelle autonomie ? il est quand meme cher pour la configuration qu'il presente (seulement 256 mo de ram), et il a un graveur externe ... a voir

----------

## anigel

Le sony me paraît peu pratique en comparaison de l'ibook (graveur externe, alors que sur mac c intégré), écran 14p donc le portable fait la taille d'une feuille A4, etc... Mais merci qd même  :Smile: 

----------

## dioxmat

Autre endroit a fouiller : www.tuxmobil.org

----------

## gentphil

Pour la vitesse, sur PWB G4 12 " 867 Mhz, j'obtient environ 862 pour 867 théorique Cpas mal, non ?

Phil

----------

## anigel

Allez hop je remonte le thread (toujours pas pris de décision ^^) !

Je cherche plus particulièrement des infos sur :

 :Arrow:  le support de la sortie TV (cha marche ? ou cha marche po ?)

 :Arrow:  la température de la machine (lorsque je vais l'installer, je préfèrerais qu'il ne prenne pas feu...)

 :Arrow:  état du support de l'accélération 3D sous X (possible d'utiliser un modeleur 3D accéléré là-dessus ?)

 :Arrow:  j'ai lu pas mal de chose (et leur contraire), au sujet de la keymap de cette bête : en clair, c'est utilisable ou pas ? NB : je suis toujours à la recherche du symbole pipe ( :Arrow:  | ) sur mac ^^).

Merci d'avance !

----------

## yuk159

Salut anigel,

Je ne peux pas parler de ibook mais je teste en ce moment une Gentoo sur un powerbook et je suis suis tres tres etonne des performance de cette "petite" machine sous linux.

Comme je ne voulais ni entendre parler de MacOS ou MacOS X je me suis dit : on verra bien !

Je precise que je n'ai pour l'instant teste qu'un noyau 2.6-benh.

Ma carte son fonctionne, X tourne plus que bien, J'ai une bonne acceleration alors que les driver ATI ne tourne pas sur PPC  (peut-etre a cause du kernel 2.6, j'ai pas ete plus loin) je n'ai pas teste le "Wifi" mais la carte reseau fonctionne correctement, la 2eme sortie video fonctionne, le firewire pas teste, pcmcia idem, et le modem interne pas teste non plus (ya quelqu'un qui utilise encore ces truc ?  :Laughing:  )

Par contre aucune map clavier ne correspond vraiment, mais bon en bidouillant un peu ca devrait passer.

Les jeux faut oublier... mais cette machine ne me sert pas a ca  :Wink: 

Le g4 chauffe pas mal (et le ventilos fait pas mal de bruit) mais jusque la rien d'alarmant (pas plus que mon portable PC en tous cas)

PS: pour ta question pour le pipe essaye  [correction] alt-maj-L  :Wink: 

[EDIT] complement d'info

processor       : 0

cpu             : 7455, altivec supported

clock           : 667MHz

revision        : 2.1 (pvr 8001 0201)

bogomips        : 665.60

machine         : PowerBook3,4

motherboard     : PowerBook3,4 MacRISC2 MacRISC Power Macintosh

detected as     : 73 (PowerBook Titanium III)

pmac flags      : 0000000b

L2 cache        : 256K unified

memory          : 768MB

pmac-generation : NewWorld

----------

## Neo_13

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Le sony me paraît peu pratique en comparaison de l'ibook (graveur externe, alors que sur mac c intégré), écran 14p donc le portable fait la taille d'une feuille A4, etc... Mais merci qd même 

 EUH, son lien et toi, vous parlez pas du même

Je l'ai vu à Surcouf, franchement, j'aurais les moyens (étudiant fauché, c'est nul), j'aurais pris le sony... graveur interne et écran 10,4"...

270,4 mm x 34,7 mm x 188,4 mm / 1,4 kg

----------

## anigel

Ah je viens d'y retourner voir, et je crois que je viens de trouver le modèle qu'on me conseillait : le Vaio TR1MP ?

Effectivement superbe machine. L'écran me fait un peu peur (10 pouces pour du 1280 c'est pas un poil trop ?). Mais aussi et surtout : le PRIX !

OMG !!!!

Non, si ça avait été en centimes, à la rigueur... et encore, des centimes de francs ! Non, sérieux ça les vaut certainement, mais là je ne veux pas dépenser une telle somme pour une machine.

----------

## g-rem

Salut,

Moi je possède un iBook G3 800Mhz et il fonctionne _parfaitement_ sous Linux (je n'ai d'ailleur plus MacOSX).

Voici un peu plus de details :

- Noyau 2.6

- X fonctionne avec l'acceleration 3D

- Le clavier est correcment mappé (les éèàç[]{}()|\ fonctionnent avec les fichier suivants http://www.linux-france.org/macintosh/clavier_rpm3.html)

- Les périphériques USB fonctionnent sans probleme.

- Pareil pour tout ce qui est firewire (iPod, Disque dur firewire, graveur DVD firewire, etc...)

- Pareil pour la carte reseau (et la carte airport "non extreme").

- La mise en veille fonctionne aussi sans probleme.

- Le son -> impecable

- Pour ce qui est des sorties vidéo, jarriv a faire fonctionner la VGA, mais je n'ai pas le cable pour la sortie TV donc je peux pas tester.

- Concernant le modem interne, il fonctionne mais le driver est devenu payant...

Voila, je pense que j'ai tout dit. Je suis vraiment très très satisfait de cette machine.

----------

## anigel

Merci beaucoup pour tes précisions, voilà exactement ce que je cherchais !

Juste quelques détails supplémentaires : niveau dégagement de chaleur, j'ai lu que c'était insupportable : quid de ton expérience ?

Et, tant que j'y suis, as-tu des tuyaux pour acheter ce genre de machines d'occase (un pro si possible, je ne suis pas très friand de portables volés ^^).

Merci d'avance !

----------

## g-rem

Au niveau de la chaleur, il chauffe un peu, mais rien a voir avec les PC portable ou il est impossible de les poser sur soit.

Je tiens quand mem e te faire remarquer que mon iBook est un G3 (il date de 2002) et non un G4 comme ceux que tu peux trouver actuellement. Regarde quelles différences il existe...

Sinon, tu peux aller voir le mercredi matin sur le site d'apple, ils vendent du materiel recondissioné.

Voila tiens nous au courant de ton choix !

----------

## anigel

Je viens de tomber par hasard sur un portable Nec Versa Ultralite L50901

(allez sur www.cdiscount.com puis informatique -> portables -> multimarques).

Cette machine me tente assez, surtout compte tenu du prix, mais j'ai énormément de mal à trouver des infos dessus. Quelqu'un a déjà entendu parler d'un tel engin ?

----------

## TGL

Bah le Crusoe 600Mhz, si ça te dérange pas que ce soit un peu lent, ça a l'avantage d'être un cpu qui consomme très peu. Après, sur ce portable en général, c'est vrai que google est pas bavard... Moi le truc qui me ferait tiquer, c'est que d'après la fiche technique de cdiscount il n'y a que 128Mo de RAM (pas grave en soit) extensible seulement à 196Mo (ça, je trouve ça un peu limite quand même). Mais c'est vrai que le prix est vraiment sympa. Faudrait voir en comparaison ce qui se trouve en occaz pour ce prix là, genre sur ebay.

----------

## scout

 *TGL wrote:*   

> c'est vrai que google est pas bavard...

 

J'ai trouvé une review ici ... qui date de septembre 2001

http://www.transmetazone.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=809

Aparemment le prix est sympa, car les gens de CD discount n'arrivent pas à vendre cet ordinateur depuis plusieres années ...

Je me souviens que chez dynamism.com (là ou ils avaient les premiers zaurus en clapet ... SL7**) il y a toujours eu des subnotbooks à vendre ... mais cher. Ca fait toujours plaisir de réver   :Wink: 

Sinon, anigel, j'ai remarqué que c'est assez difficile de trouver des portables 12'' qui ont comme les ibook et powerbook un lecteur/graveur de CD. La série X de chez ibm est plus légère, mais a sensiblement les mêmes dimensions; elle n'a pas de lecteur optique.

Les portables c'est un peu comme les porsches, plus c'est léger, plus c'est cher.

Une autre aparté: il est très difficile de trouver un portable avec une carte nvidia, le meilleur coup serait pour l'instant l'inspiron 8600 de chez dell. sireyessire l'a acheté, c'est un bon portable (centrino, autonomie 4h avec de la charge, disque 7200tpm en option (33Mo/s avec hdparm pour info) pas de problème avec linux ...) mais il avoisine les 3kg et fait 15''4. A l'inverse les portables plus légers sont maintenant souvent équipés de la carte graphique intel, qui a apparement de nettement moins bonnes performances que les ati. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me cooroborer là dessus, car pour le chipset graphique intel je n'ai lu que des benchmarks sur le net et un avis personnel serait meilleur

----------

## anigel

Au sujet du chipset graphique intégré qui accompagne habituellement les centrino, il est clair qu'on est loin d'une radeon 7500.

J'ai eu l'occasion de travailler dessus récemment, et je pense que les perfs en 3D doivent se situer grosso-modo entre les rage 128 pro et les 1ères radeon. En gros : une toute petite Geforce :p !

Pour faire du Q3 ça suffit, mais pour UT2004 ça fait un peu diaporama de présentation du jeu ^^ !

----------

## yuk159

 *g-rem wrote:*   

> - Le clavier est correcment mappé (les éèàç[]{}()|\ fonctionnent avec les fichier suivants http://www.linux-france.org/macintosh/clavier_rpm3.html

 

Merci g-rem, je connaissais le site, je pensais tout ca un peu vieux, mais ca marche parfaitement   :Very Happy: 

----------

